# Lost and Found



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I wouldn't take it too far. You might not be allowed to use the quilt. It's getting cold.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Guap0_ said:


> I wouldn't take it too far. You might not be allowed to use the quilt. It's getting cold.


Thanks for the reminder. Forgot about that.:vs_mad:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the benefits of searching for something lost is all of the other lost things you find in the process.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Your not so 'senior' if you remember loosing them all those years ago and recognizing them in the missus' shop. If that had been me I would have thought: 'nice scissors, wonder where she bought them'.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

He who knows when to say nothing, will benefit from it. 

Unless you like sleeping on the couch, in the cold garage, by yourself, that is. 

Don't you remember those vows, What's yours is yours, and what's mine is yours also?

At least that is "what she said".

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I remember back in High School needing a pair of scissors to cut some seat fabric for my '55 Chevy. Real thick stuff. I go in the house and pick up my mom's Fiskars and do what I needed. She used them to cut fine silk and other nice fabric. Not any more  I did own up to it and never lived it down. Probably cost her a day's waged to by them in the 60's.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Slightly off topic but when my sons were toddlers more than once I'd find my keys in one of the trash cans so when my keys disappeared again I searched the cans but couldn't find them although I was positive they did something with my keys. 5 yrs later I found the rusty key chain [brass keys were still good] in the yard where they had apparently fell out of my pocket while mowing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A lowly pair of scissors doesn't often get much credit for being a tool, but when I need a pair I like quality as with any tool. Nope, they ain't Cutco but they be pretty dam good. I keep my Cutco scissors in the shop in hiding.:smile:
> 
> _On with the lost and found story._
> Bout 15 years ago I purchased a set of 3 pair of Fiskars all different sizes.
> About day 2 this pair was not to be found for about 15 years, and well yes, I accused the wife of losing them. Today I see them on this quilt she is quilting. You guys/gals are gonna back me up on this one, aren't you?


 You can relax Guap0, I'm off the hook so maybe I won't freeze this winter.
When I ask where she found them she calmly said " _in that quilting box "_ like she knew they had been in it for 15 years. Maybe I had only ask her a dozen times in 15 years, but it's just like finding a new pair of scissors.
We know one thing for certain about quilting history here at the ranch, it's been 15 years since she opened that quilting kit box.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This reminds me that my mother would buy a new dress & put it in the back of her closet for a couple months. When my notoriously tight dad would ask her if that was a new dress, she would say "No."

It's a couples' dance.:wink2:

Why didn't you just give her one of the three?:smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have bought Fiskars at the dollar store, for half the price of a retail store. 

Nik, about that Couples dance, What is it with you ladies and shoes?

Really do you need 50 pair in the closet, because " They were on sale"?


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> This reminds me that my mother would buy a new dress & put it in the back of her closet for a couple months. When my notoriously tight dad would ask her if that was a new dress, she would say "No."
> 
> It's a couples' dance.:wink2:
> 
> Why didn't you just give her one of the three?:smile:


Because she has ( had ) access to all 3 pair and if I gave her a pair she would lose hers, then we're back in the same lost and found situation. I would need to put mine in a safe so she would be forced to find her own.:biggrin2:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik, that's the oldest trick. Whenever men buy new tools, first we burn the box and all associated paperwork, then douse the tool with a liberal coating of dirt and throw it in the back of the tool box. "Did you get a new tool?" "Naw, that's an old one".


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I have bought Fiskars at the dollar store, for half the price of a retail store.
> 
> Nik, about that Couples dance, What is it with you ladies and shoes?
> 
> ...


Not me. You've been hanging out with the wrong women.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, that's the oldest trick. Whenever men buy new tools, first we burn the box and all associated paperwork, then douse the tool with a liberal coating of dirt and throw it in the back of the tool box. "Did you get a new tool?" "Naw, that's an old one".


Maybe it's a Southern habit. She'd actually say "that ol' thing?"


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw, speaking of tools . . . are there tools made with dangerous metals? Lead? I found myself cutting meat with my 3" stiff putty knife. It's so sharp!
But when it corroded right away after washing, I wondered what it was made of. Made in China.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Who knows what's in that thing? It can't be stainless steel.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Made in China? It's anything that they can get their greedy little hands on. 

And never ever let any knife sit in water anyway, even the finest swiss steel knife will dull and rust up if left in water. 

And nothing more dangerous than a dull knife.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Btw, speaking of tools . . . are there tools made with dangerous metals? Lead? I found myself cutting meat with my 3" stiff putty knife. It's so sharp!
> But when it corroded right away after washing, I wondered what it was made of. Made in China.


 If it rusts, it's steel.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> If it rusts, it's steel.


It could be pig iron, that rusts also. 

Steel is a processed iron after all.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> It could be pig iron, that rusts also.
> 
> Steel is a processed iron after all.
> 
> ...


 Few things like knives are made of just iron.:wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> If it rusts, it's steel.


Don't most metals corrode? Rust vs a different kind of corrosion?
Maybe it was just my cooking. :surprise:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Don't most metals corrode? Rust vs a different kind of corrosion?
> Maybe it was just my cooking. :surprise:


 Corrode yes rust no. Things with iron content rust anything you can use for a knife and rusts has to be steel.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Corrode yes rust no. Things with iron content rust anything you can use for a knife and rusts has to be steel.


Or the coating could have come off?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Or the coating could have come off?


 If the coating comes off and it rust, it is steel or iron under the coating.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> If the coating comes off and it rust, it is steel or iron under the coating.


It corroded. No rust yet. Shiny coating came apart over dull gray metal.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> It corroded. No rust yet. Shiny coating came apart over dull gray metal.


 Frying pan? aluminum. If you have scraped the coating you should chuck it. 
http://harvesthealthfoods.com/news/testtflmagcom/your-cookware-poisoning-you


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Frying pan? aluminum. If you have scraped the coating you should chuck it.
> http://harvesthealthfoods.com/news/testtflmagcom/your-cookware-poisoning-you


No, 3" stiff putty knife.

Should have used a pair of Fisker's scissors. Sorry SS.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an old steel knife that used to be my mom's and has those memories every time I get a chance to use it, but I hand wash and dry as even leaving it overnight in the dish washer will result in rust. 

But what you have discovered is that a short stiff and sharp knife works great for you. I suspect the 3" putty knife will be just fine until you come across an actual knife to replace it. I do have my "go to" knives that see 90% of my kitchen work and a knife sharpener to keep them in shape.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I have an old steel knife that used to be my mom's and has those memories every time I get a chance to use it, but I hand wash and dry as even leaving it overnight in the dish washer will result in rust.
> 
> But what you have discovered is that a short stiff and sharp knife works great for you. I suspect the 3" putty knife will be just fine until you come across an actual knife to replace it. I do have my "go to" knives that see 90% of my kitchen work and a knife sharpener to keep them in shape.
> 
> Bud


I have knives, they were just not sharp enough. I can't remember what I was cutting. It was foolish of me when I don't know what the shiny coating was.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> I have knives, they were just not sharp enough. I can't remember what I was cutting. It was foolish of me when I don't know what the shiny coating was.


 The better the quality of steel the faster it will rust so they do coat them 
nickel, chrome or Lacquer coated or a chemical treatment called bluing.
Here is a variety
https://www.thevillagemercantile.com/category-s/14809.htm


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> And nothing more dangerous than a dull knife.


Dad always said a sharp knife will cut you, but a dull one will hurt you.

I was fortunate to find this on Ebay a while back. It dates back to the late 1800's, brought over from Russia by immigrants. The handle appears to be pot metal, but the blade is carbon steel and sharpens well, but must be washed and completely dried. I love using it around the kitchen.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Dad always said a sharp knife will cut you, but a dull one will hurt you.
> 
> I was fortunate to find this on Ebay a while back. It dates back to the late 1800's, brought over from Russia by immigrants. The handle appears to be pot metal, but the blade is carbon steel and sharpens well, but must be washed and completely dried. I love using it around the kitchen.


What are the divots in the top of the blade for?

That's beautiful. I'd hang that on the wall but it would look murderous. I brought my nephew back a Maasai sword & he has it on the wall in the LR.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Why is it that when I loose something, I only find it at the VERY LAST place I look......:sad:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Dad always said a sharp knife will cut you, but a dull one will hurt you.
> 
> I was fortunate to find this on Ebay a while back. It dates back to the late 1800's, brought over from Russia by immigrants. The handle appears to be pot metal, but the blade is carbon steel and sharpens well, but must be washed and completely dried. I love using it around the kitchen.


Do you happen to have the name of it or what it was called by the seller? 

I have an idea what it was used for but I suspect my thought would only be one of many possible uses.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It is an ULU knife, used quite a bit by Alaskan natives to cut meat, dress hides, etc. It was hand made, and as I said, came from Russian immigrants. The PO said they were not peasants, but had money, and brought many items with them. I guess during the time of the land bridge, technology, etc crossed from Russia to Alaska and in reverse.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> It is an ULU knife, used quite a bit by Alaskan natives to cut meat, dress hides, etc. It was hand made, and as I said, came from Russian immigrants. The PO said they were not peasants, but had money, and brought many items with them. I guess during the time of the land bridge, technology, etc crossed from Russia to Alaska and in reverse.


 I was PDC with my guess. Hides was what my money was on and for some reason I was thinking those may have been used as what I would call a _Pusher. _A slicer for skinning would possibly have the corners more rounded.


I have an old 2 man crosscut for the steel and I'm thinking I could make one.

Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I was PDC with my guess. Hides was what my money was on and for some reason I was thinking those may have been used as what I would call a _Pusher. _A slicer for skinning would possibly have the corners more rounded.
> 
> 
> I have an old 2 man crosscut for the steel and I'm thinking I could make one.
> ...


I too was thinking that it was an iron age version of the stone hide scraper of the native American museums. 

ED


----------



## l_n_r_carrs (Jun 23, 2018)

Could it be at the time(15 years ago) she didn't know what Cutco scissors were? So she replied no. Guess you could have asked her, Oh what a nice pair of scissors where did you buy them? Well, glad your all ok anyway.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I seem to spend most of my time searching for things my wife or kids took or moved. Of course, they always say they didn't touch it. When I finally do find it, it's either in my wife's office or kids room and they swear they didn't put it there.

I got so fed up with it today that I told my wife she either has the worst memory in the world or she's a habitual liar. I was surprised that she didn't argue with me about it. I'm not sure if that means she's admitting to having a horrible memory or to being a liar.


----------

